# From Paris with Love



## Mr Greg G (Jun 17, 2009)

Bonjour à tous!

I'm a French cello and guitar player, curious about Kontakt programming and scripting. I only have very little knowledge in those fields, which is the reason why I signed up on this site! So I rely on you to help me develop my KT programming skills ( :mrgreen: )

I'm actually trying to make a sample library out of my guitar, but I'm facing some difficulties because it doesn't sound very natural yet. I'll have some questions about that in the Kontakt forum.

Besides music, I like to play tennis (I went to the French Open 10 days ago, no I didn't play, I only was in the audience, re :mrgreen: ), workout and travel around the world. I know NYC very well since I have some members of my family living there, and also FL, CA, Morroco, Vietnam, Spain, Ukraine, Syldavia, Germany, Belgium, UK, Switzerland, Netherlands and lived for over a year in Montreal.

Well, that's about it!
See ya later! :twisted:


----------



## Markus S (Jun 19, 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue!


----------



## sebuko (Jun 19, 2009)

a nice welcome from me too o/~ 

Best regards,
Peter o-[][]-o


----------



## The_Juggler (Jun 20, 2009)

welcome 

do your best and become the best composer of the world, settle for nothing less!!


----------



## Mr Greg G (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you all for your welcome, this is appreciated!

Hey Rastapopoulos mrgreen yep, I liked Montreal a lot! Great city to live in, especially during summer with all the musical, sport or movie events!

bloh


----------



## Mr Greg G (Sep 22, 2009)

I saw them live for the 2nd time in Paris just 2 weeks ago. A-ma-zing.


----------

